# Pomps



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

When do the pomps start running in the OB/Gulf Shores/Fort Morgan area? Does water temp need to reach a certain degree?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Right know from time to time, check reports but they are usually thicker in March.


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

Green Berkley 12lb. Owner #2circle. Live flea. Ft Pickens.(Big Gun) . Fish the tide rip, coming in or out. Just be in front of it.


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

I been to Gulf Shores three times this year. Caught two pompanos on two of the three trips. As others have posted, I caught all mine on peeled shrimp. 
Just gotta get ur line wet!


----------



## Hack (May 11, 2009)

Because of the rain I only got out from 2 to 4 today in Destin. Peeled shrimp, 16 pomps. Just managed to get out there at the right time.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Average 1 Pomp every 8 minutes..wow.....


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Typo maybe? I will need to see pictures with a report like that.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Great report!


----------

